# Question about citizenship



## remichelle (Jul 22, 2013)

I am Australian and my mother is a Portuguese citizen. I was wondering whether I was able to register my birth with a Portuguese consulate overseas given that I am in Europe at the moment or would I have to do this in Australia (as this is where I was born?)

Thanks in advance!


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Follow the link Portal SEF and this one for procedure Lei da Nacionalidade


----------



## remichelle (Jul 22, 2013)

Thanks for the links!


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Probably more to do with have you all necessary paperwork and think your mother should actually register birth as hers would be needed to prove your entitled


----------



## remichelle (Jul 22, 2013)

Yes my mum has done this. I am eligible given I am a daughter of a portuguese citizen. I'm living abroad and was hoping I could register my birth at a portuguese consulate overseas. Do you know if this is possible?


----------



## oronero (Aug 24, 2012)

From my experience, though this was over twenty years ago, they ask for an authenticated or original birth certificate along with a translated copy of said certificate from an approved translation service. The paperwork was posted/delivered and it was not at that time imperative that I did it in person.

Without checking I am not sure that you can do this from any place other than where you are normally habitually resident. If this is the case why not apply via post to the Portuguese Consulate in Australia.

I guess you would have to ask the Portuguese Consulate in France if you can register yourself there as a Portuguese Citizen or whether you being an Australian Citizen may cause an issue doing this.

Unless you have original documents such as your birth certificate with you it may prove problematic applying for the documentation from the consulate of a foreign country and the paperwork needed in this case maybe such that it will be easier to apply for it back in Australia.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

It can be done at the Consulate of the country you reside in but it's all about documentation, I'd suggest you contact the Consulate and ask because there will certainly be aspects of your mothers paperwork you'll reguire and criminal report on yourself from Australia & France, quite possibly proof attesting to your command of Portuguese but this is too acquire Portuguese Nationality if you just want your Birth registered then* I believe that your mother should do this*


----------

